# OCTOBER INSIGHT from Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 1, 2018*

**** ATTENTION***​**LAST MINUTE AVAILABILITY​*





​
We've had a few last minute cancellations, and we now have some limited October availability. Simply *email Murray at [email protected] *or *phone Murray at (512) 587-7019* to get your October fishing plans finalized.

*October Availability:*
ARRIVE Thu. 10/04 and DEPART Fri. 10/05 - (up to 24 guests)
ARRIVE Tue. 10/16 and DEPART Wed. 10/17 - (2 guests only)
ARRIVE Wed. 10/17 and DEPART Thu. 10/18 - (up to 9 guests only)
ARRIVE Thu. 10/18 and DEPART Fri. 10/19 - (up to 9 guests only)
ARRIVE Wed. 10/24 and DEPART Thu. 10/25 - (2 guests only)
ARRIVE Thu. 10/25 and DEPART Fri. 10/26 - (2 guests only)

*Lodging & 3 Meals*
$225/person each night + $13 hotel tax

*Fishing *(Live Bait NOT Included)*
2 Anglers: Full-Day $600
3 Anglers: Full-Day $675
4 Anglers: Full-Day $775

2 Anglers: Half-Day $575
3 Anglers: Half-Day $600
4 Anglers: Half-Day $700

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Sept 27th*
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Wind and rain may have hindered the overall customer experience today, but these guys made the most of it. Their efforts turned an otherwise bad day into a productive morning of catching. Given the conditions they had, they did alright for a short trip.






​
*FRIDAY - Sept 28th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Friday turned out being a pretty good follow-up to day one (Thursday) with my threesome from Austin who wrapped up their late week getaway to Bay Flats Lodge. Aside from the guys (all three) getting their first-ever speckled trout, and the perfectly cooked double-boned pork chops and 16oz. rib eye, our professional culinary team spoiled them with confections of all kinds. Add two nights of quiet slumber and two full days of fine fishing, and itâ€™s hard to imagine their 2019 calendar without BFL tabs all over it! The photos tell some of the story, but to get the whole story come see us and maybe you will have a limit of trout like my guys today. Bring your friends and family back time and again to Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. Itâ€™s not just a place to go on the Texas coast. Itâ€™s more like your home away from home for saltwater fishing!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - It was a much-needed day of redemption after yesterdayâ€™s struggle to find a few keeper fish in the strong north winds. Thanks to Matt, Mark, and Shepard for making that happen. A fast trout bite turned off, but the redfish were willing to cooperate. It ended up being a fun day on the water with a father and son, along with a business associate.

*SATURDAY - Sept 29th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - The three members of my party today were going to be let down if the rain didnâ€™t stop and we werenâ€™t going to be able to fish. As it turned out, the clouds parted and the fishing was on. We got a late start, of course, but that didnâ€™t seem to matter to the fish, at least not to the redfish and to the black drum. We struck a minor trout bite after todayâ€™s rain, but the reds and the drum were a lot more active and hungry! Nice job guys!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - An extended rain delay almost kept this trip from happening. Thankfully, Mother Nature gave us a brief window and allowed for a fun day on the water with Gaylon and Terri. They didnâ€™t box a lot of fish, but they did have lots of pulls, with some a little bigger than others. Terri had the biggest smile with each and every fish she brought in, as you can see in her pictures. It was truly fun to watch. She was gracious though, and let Gaylon catch the big redfish for the day. Looking forward to the half-day trip tomorrow with this fun couple.

*SUNDAY - Sept 30th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Switched things up today and had the other half of the family, father and son, Larry and Nathan all the way down from Lubbock. They boxed some nice reds and drum yesterday with Capt. Garrett Wygrys, so we made a short run to look for a different bite. Fast bite shut off just as quickly as it started, but not before they boxed nine trout. With only a short time left in their half-day trip, another short move put us on a fast redfish bite. I think Nathan caught a fish on almost every cast, with lots of undersized reds. They did box three nice slot reds before we had to head in. Larry, Nathanâ€™s dad, said his son struggled with catching a little the first day. He more than made up for that today, as it was non-stop for him. Family trips are always fun! Hope to see yâ€™all again real soon!

*OCTOBER INSIGHT​*With October upon us, there are certain factors to take into consideration for those coastal anglers who wish to be proactive in their approach to successful fishing. Everyone should pay special attention to the fact that each day will be just a little bit shorter than the day before, resulting in a lessened amount of sunlight hours each day. It is at this time of the year when you might wish to begin transitioning to the presentation of dark-colored lures, and even start experimenting with some of the more common plastic suspending baits like the standard sub-surface Corky, and its cousin the Fat Boy, or even lures like the Badonk-A-Donk SS, MirrOdine, or Catch 2000.

Keep in mind the importance of the imagery of the silhouette of these baits. These darker, suspending lures tend to imitate a silhouette more symbolic of that of a mullet instead of that of a shrimp. And the darker the silhouette will mean better reflection of the bait against the sunlight beaming down upon the lure. The primary bite will start to come during the very early and very late sunlight hours of the day. With the days shortening, even the most infrequent weekend fisherman should be able to take advantage of these prime-time periods.

Things should cool-off a bit in October, but if that doesnâ€™t happen as we might expect it to then the fishing patterns will almost certainly become somewhat similar to that of springtime, where the coolness of the morning will still be outdone by the warmth of the afternoon. With all of this, and with the anticipation of higher tides this month, anglers should focus their efforts primarily in the areas situated deep within the heart of the back lakes. The backcountry has given up some handsome late summertime trout at times.

A couple key ingredients to your success will be for you to locate nervous baitfish or diving birds. Place yourself along shorelines consisting of patches of grass mixed with either shell, sand, or mud, and make special note of any schooling mullet in these areas. Look tight to the shoreline for redfish, and search for them in some of the more murky water covering the grass and mud. The trout in these back regions will be found over grass in the more decent green and clear water, but theyâ€™ll still prefer some of the sandier bottom structure at times. You may also wish to begin introducing smaller baits in these secluded lakes during October because itâ€™s important to downsize in an effort to imitate the small silver shad that we should be finding in our bay system right now. Later on, when wintertime sets in hard, you'll want to remember to use a larger bait size in order to more closely imitate mullet. Until next time, tight lines to all!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*





​
Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.






​
*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Awesome venue, food and guides! We trust Bay Flats and their staff with our customers - therefore, our business! We have never been disappointed, and will continue to entertain with Bay Flats. They're top-notch! - *Aaron W. 10/1/18*

Everybody at the lodge was very helpful and friendly! - *Samuel B. 9/30/18*

Thanks again for a great weekend! All of us appreciate the customer service we received. You guys went above and beyond what was expected! - *Allen C. 9/30/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.57 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 84F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in* 
Sunny skies during the morning hours. Scattered showers and thunderstorms developing in the afternoon. High 86F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 50 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 84F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis:* 
Another round of showers and thunderstorms will occur across the middle Texas coastal waters this morning into the early afternoon. Lower chances for showers and thunderstorms will then develop, with only isolated showers overnight and scattered thunderstorms possible Tuesday. A generally weak to moderate onshore flow will continue through the week. There will be a slight chance to chance of showers and thunderstorms each day. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 80.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*BCT - The Building Conservation Trust*

For most of the year here at Bay Flats Lodge weâ€™ve been encouraging our guest to contribute to The Building Conservation Trust and we are happily matching their donations. Some of our corporate guests have given large amounts but for the most part itâ€™s been small donations from many different people. These small donations add up quickly and to date weâ€™ve given over 25,000.00 Dollars to help create, maintain and restore fishing habitat on the central Texas coast. In the near future we weâ€™ll be letting you know exactly what these funds are doing. Thanks to all of our generous guest for caring about this beautiful part of the coast we all love so much. Two of those guest are pictured with this post. The Ferguson Corp. and Bendix are great customers who have given generously.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Spring back, Fall Forward!*

From wade fisherman and women, drift fishing, anchored-up, corporate entertainment, employee-rewards, team building, half-day meetings coupled with afternoon sessions of fishing, culinary excellence, and a staff that makes you feel like family - October is here and we are proud to say this month has already started out as one of the best fishing months to our memory.

We greatly appreciate everyone's business and are so grateful for the amazing staff we get to work with. Thank you, all of you!

From the initial phone call with Tracey Johnson by Randy Brown to pulling into shop I canâ€™t say enough to the team on how impressed I was with your service today. â€œBâ€ even Diagnosed what I thought was a trailer ground problem, but was actually a blown 20-amp fuse in a brand-new truck. By the time I went to Port Lavaca To pick up the fuse, the guys were lowering my ES Custom Boats Revolution down on the trailer. Safety cable, round electrical light plug-in, and fitted bunk carpet boards. Check!!! Thank you! Service is a lost art, my compliments to everyone at Marty Strakos Coastline Trailers.

Captain Chris Martin


----------

